

Change your mental perspective - fotoblur
http://www.lanceramoth.com/blog/2011/07/change-your-mental-perspective

======
skarayan
Absolutely, and the deeper you go the greater the impact. Change an axiom in
your mind and watch your world change. :)

------
blackboxxx
Thank you Lance. I needed to read that.

